#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΟΠΥΥ: Ο ΚΥΤ (ΕΤΑΑ) στον ΕΟΠΥΥ από 1η Νοεμβρίου 2012

## ysar

Το αποφασισαν εσπευσμενα για να μην προλαβουμε την μεταρυθμιση του ΚΥΤ σε ΝΠΙΔ οπως ελεγε ο νομος.
Ντροπη τους!!

----------

Xάρης

----------


## geobrellas

εγγραφη ολοι στο ταμειο ανεργειας και μη πληρωμη εισφορων οπωσ οι ανεργοι του ικα

----------


## Xάρης

Προαπαιτούμενο για την είσπραξη της δόσης των 31,5 δις ¤ να υποθέσω;

----------


## ysar

Οι υπαλληλοι των τραπεζων που θιγονται κι αυτοι το παλευουν καλυτερα απο μας νομιζω....
Δειτε : http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231219138

----------


## maximos75

Το ζήτημα είναι θα διατηρηθούν τα κεκτημένα που είχαμε λόγω των υψηλότατων εισφορών μας ? π.χ συμβάσεις με ιδιωτικές κλινικές, θεραπευτήρια , συμβεβλημένοι ιατροί , ιατρικά κέντρα για εξετάσεις κτλ...

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει κλινικές και γιατροί να έχουν συμβάσεις με τον ΕΟΠΥΥ. Αυτός θα είναι ο νέος κλάδος υγείας μας.
Θα πρέπει πλέον να πληρώνουμε τουλάχιστον το 10% για όποιες διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις.
Θα κοπούν οι 100% επιχορηγήσεις των κατασκηνώσεων.
Δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο θα κοπεί.

----------


## Kostas2002

Μα πως μπορεί να πληρώνουμε διαφορετικά ασφάλιστρα αλλά να έχουμε τις ίδιες απολαβές ; Είναι φοβερό....
Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για εμάς. Οι του ΤΕΒΕ μπορεί να πληρώνουν και 5-6000 τον χρόνο.
Οι του ΟΓΑ 500-800 τον χρόνο.
Δεν ταιριάζουν αυτά....

----------


## Xάρης

Μην πας μακριά. Σύγκρινε τις εισφορές και τις απολαβές των ασφαλισμένων προ και μετά 31.12.1922 του ίδιου ταμείου, του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Ο ΕΟΠΥΥ δεν είναι λάθος στα χαρτιά.
Όλοι οι Έλληνες πολίτες θα έπρεπε να έχουμε ένα και μόνο ταμείο για σύνταξη, να καταργηθούν όλες οι μ... τα επικουρικά, και έναν κλάδο υγείας.
Απλά και ξεκάθαρα.

Όλοι να πληρώνουμε τα ίδια, να υπάρχει βέβαια η δυνατότητα των κλάσεων και να μπορεί κάποιος να αυξήσει την σύνταξη του θα πάρει πληρώνοντας παραπάνω χρήματα.

Όσον αφορά την υγεία, όλοι τα ίδια.

Αν τα παραπάνω γίνουν τώρα με έναν "βίαιο" τρόπο, προφανώς κάποιοι θα ωφεληθούν και κάποιοι, μεταξύ των οποίων και εμείς οι μηχανικοί, θα χάσουμε.

----------


## Kostas2002

Η βίαιη ένταξη όλων στον ΕΠΟΥΥ είναι λάθος για έναν και μόνο απλό λόγο.
Πως μαζί με την ένταξη όλων γίνεται και ενοποίηση των αποθεματικών.
Αν όμως συμμετείχαν όλα τα ταμεία με το ίδιο κεφάλαιο (και ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των μελών τους), τότε δεν θα υπήρχε θέμα.
Έτσι η μόνη λύση είναι, εκτίμηση όλης της περιουσίας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, κινητής και ακίνητης. Το υπερβάλλον της κοινής συμμετοχής να μοιρασθεί στα μέλη (ενεργών και συνταξιούχων).
Όλα τα άλλα σκοπό έχουν την ενίσχυση του ΟΓΑ (πχ) με το αποθεματικό των άλλων....
Θυμάστε το ΝΑΤ. Τι ήταν το ΝΑΤ και που κατάντησε πλέον....

----------


## Xάρης

> ...η μόνη λύση είναι, εκτίμηση όλης της περιουσίας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, κινητής και ακίνητης. Το υπερβάλλον της κοινής συμμετοχής να μοιρασθεί στα μέλη (ενεργών και συνταξιούχων)...


Αυτό Κώστα είναι το πιο δίκαιο απ' όλα. Δεν υπάρχει όμως ούτε ένα στο εκατομμύριο πιθανότητα να υλοποιηθεί.
Το ξέρεις, το ξέρω και το γνωρίζουν όλοι.
Όπως και τον σκοπό που πραγματικά γίνεται αυτή η ένωση των ταμείων, όπως ανέφερες.

Οπότε οι επιλογές μας είναι δύο:
α) μαχόμαστε να το αποτρέψουμε
β) το αποδεχόμαστε.

Προσωπικά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δεχτώ να κάνω κάποιες θυσίες, έχοντας απόλυτη γνώση ότι αδικούμαι, ότι χάνω χρήματα που ως καλό "μυρμηγκάκι" μάζεψα ενώ άλλοι "τζίτζικες" δεν έκαναν τίποτα, αρκεί να γίνει μια *νέα αρχή με δικαιοσύνη, μη επανάληψη ανάλογων φαινομένων, για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον για τα παιδιά μας και την ελληνική κοινωνία.* 

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω πεισθεί ούτε στο ελάχιστο ότι όλες αυτές οι θυσίες θα πιάσουν τόπο και αυτό είναι το "γ@μώτο"!

Υπάρχει γενικότερα έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης και ελπίδας.

----------


## Kostas2002

Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα σήμερα.
Παλιά υπήρχε έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης αλλά παλεύαμε πιστεύοντας ότι κάτι θα αλλάξει. Τώρα πλέον δεν υπάρχει καν ελπίδα....

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν πολλά αν υπήρχε πολιτική και κυρίως *κοινωνική θέληση*.
Η κοινωνία όμως δεν θέλει να αλλάξει τίποτα.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η κατάσταση δεν μπορεί να μείνει ως έχει. Οι αντοχές εξαντλούνται.
Εκείνο στο οποίο πρέπει να δώσουμε βάρος είναι η συμμετοχή μας στις εξελίξεις, έτσι ώστε οι αλλαγές να γίνουν προς μια *δίκαια* κοινωνία.

----------


## Xάρης

Τελικά δεν πέρασε από τη βουλή η σχετική τροπολογία. 
Οπότε, ο ΚΥΤ δεν απορροφήθηκε από τον ΕΟΠΥΥ, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον.

Μετά απ' αυτά νιώθω μια χαρμολύπη.
Χαρά γιατί οικονομικά είμαστε κερδισμένοι. Δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ ανάλυση όλοι το αντιλαμβανόμαστε.
Λύπη γιατί τελικά επιβεβαιώνεται ότι δεν είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να "σπάσουμε αυγά".

Μεταξύ των ακραίων θέσεων:
α) να μείνουν τα πράγματα ως έχουν
β) να ενταχθούν όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι στον ΕΟΠΥΥ
υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.

Ναι, να ενταχθούν όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι στον ΕΟΠΥΥ αλλά πριν απ' αυτό:
α) φροντίστε να δουλεύει σωστά το όλο σύστημα του ΕΟΠΥΥ
β) να παρέχει ό,τι (ή έστω σχεδόν ό,τι) και το ΚΥΤ που είναι υγιές ταμείο. Αλλιώς, αφήστε το ΚΥΤ και το κάθε ΚΥΤ στη μοίρα του και όταν και αν γίνει κι αυτό ελλειμματικό, βάλτε το στον ΕΟΠΥΥ.
γ) να πληρώνουν όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι τα ίδια ασφάλιστρα, αφού θα έχουν εκ των πραγμάτων τις ίδιες απολαβές υπηρεσιών.

----------

